# Odd rack



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A buddy of mine harvested a buck with kind of an odd rack. Check it out.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

.....................


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That's cool, I like it. I like the character in the oddball racks!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree...that rack has cool character. I would love to have that buck on my wall.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very neat rack.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The guy that shot it has a knack for shooting odd racked bucks. He shot this one that had three antlers two seasons ago.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My brother in law shot a three antlered buck two years ago but i don't have the photo.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Nice deer....Odd Rack and all...They do have character...I would put my tag on either one of those two deer Odd Rack or not...congr's to your buddy...What is he going to do next year to top these...C.L...:!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is an odd rack indeed. I have a couple of odd ones over the years as well. I got one a few years back with the bow that was similar to that one. His tips nearly touched each other and would have had they not been slightly off line. It was not a huge rack but it had 15 scorable points. Not the prettiest looking but I was satisfied with him.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw a buck a guy took while I was in North Carolina were the tips of the racks overlapped. I thought that was pretty odd. I wonder how that buck actually rubbed the trees.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> I saw a buck a guy took while I was in North Carolina were the tips of the racks overlapped. I thought that was pretty odd. I wonder how that buck actually rubbed the trees.


Obviously not very well. Only the outsides get rubbed then. In fact the one that I had you could see the coloration difference from where the outside had been rubbed and the rest had not.


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

where was this buck taking at?


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

gotta love non typicals


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the curvy brow tines


----------

